# Shooting the Fan



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Anybody have a good explanation of the proper way to shoot the fan targets? I've read the bylaws and asked a couple former field shooters. So far I've heard multiple opinions.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no real order, just that you have to shoot one arrow from each stake/position......with the implied being 1 stake for each arrow.



the important part is that the 2 left stakes are to be shot at the left side target and the 2 right stakes are to be shot at the right side target.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> no real order, just that you have to shoot one arrow from each stake/position......with the implied being 1 stake for each arrow.
> 
> the important part is that the 2 left stakes are to be shot at the left side target and the 2 right stakes are to be shot at the right side target.


And when advancing to the next block it's always a good idea to walk behind the other archers. :mg:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah, that would be a wise decision.:shade:

all the shooting groups i have been in, archer's courtesy is that we change positions after the last shot is taken, so not one archer 'forgets' to change positions. it's like an unspoken, but universally understood routine.



pragmatic_lee said:


> And when advancing to the next block it's always a good idea to walk behind the other archers. :mg:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*fans*

One arrow from each stake. If two faces, two arrows into each target. The two left stakes shoot the left target, and the two right stakes are for the right target. Heres a tip, find all four stakes before you shoot to avoid an expensive mistake.

Dang, I must type slow.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I like to shoot the fan from Left to right, preferably starting on the far left post.
It is of upmost importance to remember if you are shooting the Top or bottom targets as zeros are most common on the fan targets.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> yeah, that would be a wise decision.:shade:
> 
> all the shooting groups i have been in, archer's courtesy is that we change positions after the last shot is taken, so not one archer 'forgets' to change positions. it's like an unspoken, but universally understood routine.


Yea we always wait on each other as well. We'll start at different stakes and then just round-robin till we've shot all four.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Now....to through in the hunter round fans, same as above, just that you have to shoot the target at which you were shooting...high or low. It's not rocket science, but people alway do for some reason get confussed when shooting these!!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Is this right?

X is the stake and 0 is the target...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JayMc said:


> Is this right?
> 
> X is the stake and 0 is the target...


You are correct. On the 28 and 32 yard Hunter Round FANs (with four target faces) the first two shooters shoot the bottom, the second two shoot the top.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

There is an Agenda Item slated for this week that is designed to clarify how a target with multiple faces is to be shot. I think it was proposed my Massachusetts if I am not mistaken. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> There is an Agenda Item slated for this week that is designed to clarify how a target with multiple faces is to be shot. I think it was proposed my Massachusetts if I am not mistaken. We'll see how it goes.


I haven't picked up a rulebook in some time...but I thought the wording was clear. I guess not.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i was in the same boat....pretty clear.

but, with the bottom feeders and 'on-site lawyers', the best way to clarify is to make it so vague and confusing, nobody knows. the new and elaborated explanation will add another 4 pages to the rules, make the newer archers scratch their heads and reaffirm the 'this is too confusing' thought and they stop playin.

why cant the rules be made to be 10th grade readable and not like assembly instructions for an atom smasher?:noidea:


duh :doh:.....forgot.....on-site lawyers. silly me




mdbowhunter said:


> I haven't picked up a rulebook in some time...but I thought the wording was clear. I guess not.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> i was in the same boat....pretty clear.
> 
> but, with the bottom feeders and 'on-site lawyers', the best way to clarify is to make it so vague and confusing, nobody knows. the new and elaborated explanation will add another 4 pages to the rules, make the newer archers scratch their heads and reaffirm the 'this is too confusing' thought and they stop playin.
> 
> ...


Yep, truly amazing how something so simple...became so complicated.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't get me wrong fellas, It ain't hard. I've only been shooting Field for a very short time and it wasn't hard to figure out.

But some people want stuff spoon fed to them because it's to hard to figure it out on their own.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*rules*

Maybe I've been lucky, but so far never shot in a group that didn't help each other out to stay on the right side of the rules. Probably need to go to a few more nationals.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The best document I've found so far is...

http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/170-2005404-Archery Range Guidelines.pdf

The difference btwn field and other games is that if a newbie shows up at a 3D or 5 spot event he can have the full lay of the land and get going in 3min. That doesn't apply in field. As a complete field newbie last year it did seem like there was a LOT to know. I just went to the range when I had time and shot from every stake I saw 

The reason I asked my original question is b/c I shot with 3 different members at our local club last year and got three different "opinions" as to how to shoot the 36yd Hunter fan. I read and interpreted the rule myself, but still felt compelled to ask here b/c I wasn't sure. Turns out I was right, but I held back my conclusion so as to not look too stoopid


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JayMc said:


> The best document I've found so far is...
> 
> http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/170-2005404-Archery Range Guidelines.pdf
> 
> ...


Wow, three different opinions? 

The problem is clubs will switch between hanging one...or two targets on the 36 yard fan...depending on the expected attendance. Obviously one target is a no-brainer. Two targets ain't that hard. Your drawing spelled it out nice and clear.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Wow, three different opinions?
> 
> The problem is clubs will switch between hanging one...or two targets on the 36 yard fan...depending on the expected attendance. Obviously one target is a no-brainer. Two targets ain't that hard. Your drawing spelled it out nice and clear.


In all fairness one of them got it right 

One guy told me to shoot all four targets, but one from each stake and I could pick the order.

Next guy told me to shoot the right top and right bottom b/c I started on the right side and should stay there until the switch.

Another told me he didn't know and didn't care and it didn't matter b/c we were shooting for fun (I don't count that as an opinion).


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok....i have an inkling of an idea.......


the nfaa needs clubs to help them grow, right?

i know there are a few different pushes for the nfaa to establish a membership committee. how bout one of the first tasks the new committee tackles is the clear as mud targets like the fans.

make a durable plastic sign that is included with the club's affiliation pack.....if there is one, with a plain language explanation of how to shoot the difficult to understand targets like the fan and the bunny. clubs hang it under/with/near the signage of the particular lane.

better yet, how bout a small sign with the explanation of target rules of the particular lane with each of the yardages that standardizes signage for all of the clubs. leave room for the club logo and lane/target number. this must be provided at no cost to the clubs so they wont be financially discouraged. initial signage is free, but replacement/maintenance signs would be a minimum cost.


just an idea to help clear the misunderstandings of the 'snooty' round.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, truly amazing how something so simple...became so complicated.


Jerry these are the guys that shot the wrong target then wanted the points. We've been shooting this way for years and how many times did we shoot the wrong target and loose the points?? This is why we have the rules so the pain in the ***** shooters will quit complaining. These are also the same people that force us to have so many rules to begin with. Remember that somewhere, someone will always press an issue. Sad to think HUH


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Jerry these are the guys that shot the wrong target then wanted the points. We've been shooting this way for years and how many times did we shoot the wrong target and loose the points?? This is why we have the rules so the pain in the ***** shooters will quit complaining. These are also the same people that force us to have so many rules to begin with. Remember that somewhere, someone will always press an issue. Sad to think HUH


As Hornet likes to say...*EXACTLY!* No doubt, somebody lost thanks to shooting the wrong target. Well...it happens. Learn from it, and move on.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> ok....i have an inkling of an idea.......
> 
> 
> the nfaa needs clubs to help them grow, right?
> ...


Good idea. :thumbs_up 

I would also encourage *ALL* new Field archers to get a rulebook and *READ* the darn thing. The rules for the Field and Hunter rounds are not that hard.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Read?*

What about a CD or Tape? Or a Picture Book I don't like reading!!! jk!
It is amazing what one can learn when they read:mg:! But yes, One should always get a Rule Book when they first start a new endeavor.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

red1691 said:


> What about a CD or Tape? Or a Picture Book I don't like reading!!! jk!
> It is amazing what one can learn when they read:mg:! But yes, One should always get a Rule Book when they first start a new endeavor.


I'll play devil's advocate....

Which rules? Where's a rule book? Got a link where I can order one?

If you click the link on the NFAA site (left side menu bar) that says Styles/Rules you go here...
http://www.fieldarchery.com/field/styles.cfm

That's not the rules, that's equipment/class definitions.

To get the rules you have to read a document in the documents section called Archery Range Guidelines (note that rules is nowhere in the title) and the Bylaws (a 90+ page document). And you have to go digging through a Documents section to find those.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I'll play devil's advocate....
> 
> Which rules? Where's a rule book? Got a link where I can order one?
> 
> ...


Oh, how right you are. The NFAA is the only association I've ever been associated with that changes their Constitution/By Laws every year. For as long as I've been associated, I've advocated that these documents be limited to basics and be "some-what" cut in stone. Other supporting documents, such as "Games & Rules", would be what is changed every time some one gets a hair across their butt.

BTW: If you look at the minutes from last year's meeting you will see that the lawyer for the NFAA expressed these same views.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the rules are there, except they arent titled 'Rules', they're buried in the "Constitution & By-Laws"

why someone hasnt made an agenda item to seperate 
*RULES* from the rest of the superfluous stuff is beyond me. maybe they're worried about someone figuring out how the game is really played since cleaning the impossible field round has already been done. :noidea:

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm

for the fan, it's on pg 45. article IV H.3

there are minor entries about setting the targets and what targets go to which distance along with the charts.


on my sign idea.....maybe using pictures along with the written stuff. it would help clear up any misunderstanding from the written explanation.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, how right you are. The NFAA is the only association I've ever been associated with that changes their Constitution/By Laws every year. For as long as I've been associated, I've advocated that these documents be limited to basics and be "some-what" cut in stone. Other supporting documents, such as "Games & Rules", would be what is changed every time some one gets a hair across their butt.
> 
> BTW: If you look at the minutes from last year's meeting you will see that the lawyer for the NFAA expressed these same views.


Actually the rules that pertain to styles change ever so slightly. These rules only change because someone in a style thinks that he/she should make the rules and not conform to those already in existance. Seems that the only style that doesn't change is the Freestyle and Freestyle Limited. As far as finding ALL the rules the NFAA make that easy ever since the internet age. As far a looking thru 90+ pages well that would happen even if you had a paper rule book. Really the only thing that I can remember changing has been the arrow limitation (Something that needed to be done IMHO) and the Bowhunter styles. These guys want all the bells and whistles like FS but won't let themselves be called FSers. What ever happened to style separation?


----------

